# Hilton Honors Points for HGVC Points?



## napierkk (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello,

I have over a million Hilton Honors points and am wondering if there is any program out there that will exchange these points for timeshare points or fractional ownership credits of some sort.  I remember being presented an offer to exchange my points for upgraded seasons/units while in Hawaii 8 years ago at the Kolia (sp?) tower next to the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## linsj (Sep 9, 2008)

You can't exchange hotel points for timeshare points. Most of the Kalia Tower is hotel, not timeshare; you might have been offered a hotel suite upgrade for points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 9, 2008)

linsj said:


> You can't exchange hotel points for timeshare points.



Not necessarily true.  They offer where you could use HHonors points to book HGVC units.

See http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/hgv.do

So you can't trade them for HGVC points but you can book HGVC properties with Hhonors points.  They are pretty high point values compared with hotel rooms.  They only seem to be offering studio rooms only, they used to offer all size units, as the old paper copy of the 2005 Hilton Reward program has 1 and 2 BRs listed for points, but the new online point chart only lists studios.  Perhaps a call might be needed to see if the other reward codes for large units still exist or not.

So a studio vs a hotel room, for 35K a night, not always a bargin, especially if using it for Orlando or Vegas.  Hawaii might be worth it, however, because at least you get a kitchen and the hotel is already a cat 5 or 6 anyway.

1M points is a lot of points.  They do have some interesting experiences that you can blow a lot of points on....
http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/experience.do


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since this isn't about buying or selling, I'm moving this to the Hilton board.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Not necessarily true.  They offer where you could use HHonors points to book HGVC units.... 1M points is a lot of points.  They do have some interesting experiences that you can blow a lot of points on....



Rather than blow 'em on some mundane HGVC room, I'd go on one of those trips to China.
http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/experience.do#china


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 9, 2008)

*Use your HHonors points at Hilton Resorts*

Hilton has some very fine resorts all over the world and only a few TSs.  If you use the going global code, you can stay at a category six Hilton for six days for 175,000 points.  There are also some very nice category five Hiltons that would cost 150,000 points.  We have used HHonors points to stay at the Hilton Los Cabos, Embassy Suites Lake Tahoe, Caribe Hilton in San Juan,Puerto Rico, Embassy Suites San Diego at the Harbor, Embassy Suites Chicago, Hilton Budapest Hungary, Hilton Amsterdam, and DoubleTree Scottsdale.  You can stay for more than six nights for the cost of a few more points. 

You can go all over the world with HHonors very easily.  You will just stay in hotel rooms rather than TSs.


----------



## annenp (Sep 12, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> Hilton has some very fine resorts all over the world and only a few TSs.  If you use the going global code, you can stay at a category six Hilton for six days for 175,000 points.  There are also some very nice category five Hiltons that would cost 150,000 points.  We have used HHonors points to stay at the Hilton Los Cabos, Embassy Suites Lake Tahoe, Caribe Hilton in San Juan,Puerto Rico, Embassy Suites San Diego at the Harbor, Embassy Suites Chicago, Hilton Budapest Hungary, Hilton Amsterdam, and DoubleTree Scottsdale.  You can stay for more than six nights for the cost of a few more points.
> 
> You can go all over the world with HHonors very easily.  You will just stay in hotel rooms rather than TSs.[/Q
> 
> Thanks - I am a bit new to HGVC what is "global code"?


----------



## newlin99 (Sep 12, 2008)

When i was at the New York West 57TH presentation last month, the salesman told me if I converted my yearly HGVC points to Hhonors points before january 1st the conversion rate was 1:50, but after that it'd be 1:25.

i.e. my "2009" 5800 HGVC pts converted before jan1 09, would give me 290,000 hhonors pts.  

is this true?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 12, 2008)

HGVC points are the currrency used for TS reservations and cruises.  There are other types of vacations as well such as renting a houseboat or an RV.  HHonors points are usually earned by staying at Hilton Family Hotels or by using a Hilton Credit Card.  HHonors points are redeemed according to a code.  Each Hilton Family Hotel is assigned a rewards category.  You can book a room for a day or two or you can go global and book for six or more days at a stretch.  This will save you a great deal in points.  For example: A category six hotel may be redeemed for 40,000 points for one night.  If you were to spend six nights at this hotel, it would amount to 240,000 points if you were to book without going global.  However, If you book going global, six consecutive nights would cost 175,000 points.  This is a substantial savings.  Another example:  A category 5 Hilton Family Hotel may be redeemed for 35,000 points per night.  This means it would cost 210,000 points to redeem six nights.  However, if you go global, you may spend six consecutive nights at a categor 5 Hilton Family Hotel for 150,000 points.  

If you go to www.hhonors.com, this will be discussed in greater detail.  If you want to book a going global reward you must be at the HHonors silver elite status or higher. If you wish to redeem a going global award at a particular hotel you can either do it online or call Hilton Honors by telephone.  Calling by telephone is actually easier for the going global reward in my opinion.   Individual hotel reservations are easier online. 

I am actually sending this reply from a Homewood Suites in San Antonio, as we had to evacuate for Hurricane Ike. The reservation was made on line via www.hiltonfamily.com


----------



## DCBob (Oct 26, 2008)

newlin99 said:


> When i was at the New York West 57TH presentation last month, the salesman told me if I converted my yearly HGVC points to Hhonors points before january 1st the conversion rate was 1:50, but after that it'd be 1:25.
> 
> i.e. my "2009" 5800 HGVC pts converted before jan1 09, would give me 290,000 hhonors pts.
> 
> is this true?



Yes, only for points purchased at West 57th Street.  You must convert the ClubPoints for 2009 during 2008 to get the higher ratio.


----------



## annenp (Oct 30, 2008)

napierkk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have over a million Hilton Honors points and am wondering if there is any program out there that will exchange these points for timeshare points or fractional ownership credits of some sort.  I remember being presented an offer to exchange my points for upgraded seasons/units while in Hawaii 8 years ago at the Kolia (sp?) tower next to the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.



if you dont mind me asking.....how did you accumulate 1 milliom HH points


----------

